# XAVC-S for Sony A7



## David Lustrup (Mar 3, 2016)

Has anyone heard news from Sony on when they are going to give XAVC-S codec to the A7? Why would they give it to the a6000 and not the A7? lol


----------



## cherylynne1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't understand any of those words, lol! 

You could try asking on the Full Frame Sony E Mount Forum over at DPReview. There are a lot more A7 owners there and it's a more gear-oriented website.  One of them may have come across this information.


----------

